# Painkillers during 2ww



## Mell39 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi

Had egg transfer on weds, and friday morning managed to twist my knee (old injury) would normally take brufen to help with swelling but my clinic has said not to take brufen as can interfere with implanatation, have taken paracetamol but this has not touch it, any advise would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Mel


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mel,

Sorry to hear about knee   Hope it has eased off more now. General advice is to avoid NSAIDs on 2ww so only paracetamol or paracetamol/opioid based products i.e. co-codamol can be taken. I'd try and get some support banadage/strapping for it too and rest up as much as possible.

Lots of     for embies
Maz x


----------

